# A look at the IDF navy, short video



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2020)

Interesting how much firepower they pack onto that patrol boat (yea looking at your RCN)

Also how they focus on integrating sea, air and land components. It would be interesting to be able to compare the CF to the IDF in this regards

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozg6HIjYjaQ


----------

